# R35 GTR £35k



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

As above, looking for a GTR.

I'm not overly fussed on colour or spec too much.
A few mods would be nice, stage one or two (std is fine though)

Budget is £35k

Based in Alton, Hampshire


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

If you were sooner you could have had this gem

Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock | 2009 Nissan GTR


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Good luck


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Interested, though I can't seem to find how I send a PM ?


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Could you email me some details please 
[email protected]


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Stu82 said:


> Interested, though I can't seem to find how I send a PM ?[/


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

just seen I might need 15 posts before I can do it


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

TABZ said:


> Took this in px few weeks ago against one of my classic RS’s. Been sat there since.
> Owes me £33k and that’s all I want back.
> 
> Pm if interested and wanting details


Love them in RED


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

BUMP...still looking


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whats up with the red one above?

Whats the mileage on it?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sold


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

TREG said:


> Whats up with the red one above?
> 
> Whats the mileage on it?


I did chat to Tabz but think im too fussy.


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

TABZ said:


> Mileage has just turned 35,000. In the process of receiving the service history from WestWay. Deposit taken


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

TABZ said:


> Took this in px few weeks ago against one of my classic RS***8217;s. Been sat there since.
> Owes me £33k and that***8217;s all I want back.
> 
> Pm if interested and wanting details


Wow that looks NICE in Red Tabz

Rare too 

Az


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

R35's are braw in red ***x1f642;


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TABZ said:


> Mileage has just turned 35,000. In the process of receiving the service history from WestWay. Deposit taken




Bargain of the year- A dealer could make money at that price


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

It was cheap but with no history after 2012 i was nervous.
I'm sure it was a lovely car but just didn't want to take the risk.


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Also kicking myself as red is my fav colour


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Stu82 said:


> Also kicking myself as red is my fav colour




Have to say the Red has really grown on me, a real presence about it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stu82 said:


> It was cheap but with no history after 2012 i was nervous.
> I'm sure it was a lovely car but just didn't want to take the risk.



I can't see it never being serviced since 2012 but see your point


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

TREG said:


> I can't see it never being serviced since 2012 but see your point


Yeah im sure it would have been serviced a few times but backup would have been handy.
Plus the common issues have they been sorted or not....bit of a gamble.

I'll find one soon I hope haha


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

Any wiggle on the budget? I've got a 2011 that I'm almost confirmed looking to sell.


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

tgreer said:


> Any wiggle on the budget? I've got a 2011 that I'm almost confirmed looking to sell.


A little, PM me the details


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

Stu82 said:


> A little, PM me the details


PM'd


----------



## T3boy (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi mate, I am thinking of letting mine go at some point soon. Its a 2009 Stage 1 and relatively high mileage at 72k but has good service history. Its currently wrapped and just had service at Litchfields with new front discs with pads, miltek y-pipe. Tyres are around 500 miles old.
Live in Berks but work in Hook


----------



## Duratec7s (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a my10 about to come up for sale too.
In black with stage 4.25 34k miles


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Bump....looking again after a few hiccups


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My old UMS Stage 4 R35 is for sale at AK Performance. Cheapest one on autotrader. Looks like it***8217;s changed hands between two traders but it***8217;s a good solid car, and my for sale thread is still on here
I have no affliiation in the sale too, incase anyone was wondering


----------



## T3boy (Jul 23, 2017)

mine is still available if you are interested?


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

T3boy said:


> mine is still available if you are interested?


Hi T3Boy, 
Thanks for the message but a little too many miles for me.
GLWS

Thanks
Stu


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

JapFreak786 said:


> My old UMS Stage 4 R35 is for sale at AK Performance. Cheapest one on autotrader. Looks like it’s changed hands between two traders but it’s a good solid car, and my for sale thread is still on here
> I have no affliiation in the sale too, incase anyone was wondering


Thanks for the heads up, looks good and not bad value.
I have my heart set on Red, Grey or Black


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

You still looking for one. Mines in portsmouth grey 69000 miles stage 4.25 just seeing if you may want a look









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Bump.....house move and job change put it on hold for a few months but looking again now


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Stu82 said:


> Also kicking myself as red is my fav colour


Might be just what your looking for 

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/564811-...on-59-plate-sat-nav-litchfield-stage-1-a.html

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mines now for sale since we spoke Stu

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563161-grey-2009-low-miles-premium-35-a.html


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi mate, I have a red GTR for sale. I find out today whether a friend can get the funds together as he wants it. If he can***8217;t it will be placed on the market and I***8217;ll be happy to PM full details if you want. Should know by 1800hrs tonight.

It***8217;s a red 2009 on a 59 plate. Owned it for past 7 years and currently on 49k Miles. Stage 1, AP discs, Dodson circlips In gearbox, litchfield bell housing, brand new tyres and windscreen. I***8217;ve loved it but need the cash for house stuff and my track car.


----------

